# Sechuan Buttons ?



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

has anyone ever used Sechuan Buttons in a dessert before ? I discovered them today at work and found them very interesting. Im guessing they are more of a savory item but I was just curious..thanks !!

interesting.YouTube - Taste Test: Button Up


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I tried them this summer. 
Make an electric sorbet! or toss with fruit salad/compotes. BIG surprise! 
You don't need a whole lot... a little goes a long way.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

m brown,
Thanks for your ideas, I made them with a stawberry sorbet today. Thanks again !

pat..


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

How'd it taste?

Zippy?


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

m brown,
It tasted preety good, i think I should have used more of the buttons but it came well I thought. Thanks again !!

pat..


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I have to try these!!


----------

